# Streaming and downloading with a Roamio



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't have an IPhone and I don't have an IPad. I have no intention of getting either. My family and I all use Windows 8, Windows RT (Surface) and Windows Phone 8 devices. No, I don't want to get into a big debate over that (it gets old ) but I do have a question.

So, what options exist - today or "soon" - for me to watch content "off box" namely, to stream from the Roamio on my home network, to download and watch (the on-a-plane scenario) or to stream over the Internet.

My understanding is that today I can't even watch from my PC on my home network, but I'm not sure (I seem to recall some PC app that supported this but don't know if that's still available).

Anyway, as someone who just upgraded from an HD to a Roamio I am educating myself afresh to what Tivo supports. Anything I should know about?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

You have no options now, or in the foreseeable future, to watch anything "off box" with a TiVo. Look into a Slingbox.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

At the moment you can only stream to iOS however an Android app is in the works and is likely to be released in the Fall.

They have yet to specifically mention PC or Win8 streaming, but some of the photos in their marketing materials show a TiVo UI on a PC so I think it may be something they're working on. They also showed a cool demo at the cable show in June where they had a TiVo UI, complete with streaming support, running on a browser. The demo was intended for a Charter CloudTV service but it was just a standard browser so they could be planning on releasing it to the public as well.

Edit: Note that TiVoToGo is still available. That allows you to transfer, not stream, any unprotected recordings to your PC. However most premium channels will be blocked form this. And in some areas, especially those serviced by Time Warner, everything except local channels are protected. Streaming to iOS works with anything, protected or not, so I presume streaming to other devices would as well.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I also like my Windows 8 devices and my Surface Pro! 

As Dan said, there is nothing concrete, but there are a few clues to give us hope. I am not holding my breath for a modern app anytime soon - but I think a desktop app / browser based solution is likely.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Id love to be able to watch the Tivo from afar like I do my Hopper with Sling.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

People take that mock-up way too seriously.


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd love to see a windows 8 app for streaming/downloading shows. I love my surface pro, and being able to stream to it would be a real benefit that I miss right now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> People take that mock-up way too seriously.


Looks like RCN might be launching the web portal soon...

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-08/tivo-web-portal-nears-launch-rcn-first/#more-39069

So streaming via a web page, to any device with a browser, might actually come to pass. That actually makes more sense then having to develop and maintain a specific app for every device.


----------

